# Anyone Else ??



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Decided to get the Dover/Calais ferry next Thurs 17th & take 5 or so days/nights to go down to Benicassim in Spain, I'll prob be using Aires [off the motorways/main roads] & go via centre & then down A75 & turn right at the Med . . anyone else travelling that way too ?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Unfortunately not yet.   have a safe trip.

cabby


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Say hello to Benicassim for me, met some wonderful people when we were there in october.

sue


----------



## vanna (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi, Thats just where we are looking at going to. We have never ventured to Spain in the motorhome yet. Is it an easy route for a newbie to Spain?


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

Nearly but not quite! Leaving on 24th, using Tesco/Tunnel. Going down west side of France, Burgos, Salamanca, Caceres to Conil de la Frontera. Not tried this route before, always driven from Burgos down centre of Spain past Madrid.

If anyone has any tips or parts of this route to avoid or not stop at please advise. 

Some years ago had car (Shogun) broken into at Jaen and suitcase etc stolen. So now quite cautious about where we stop and travel through.

Not long to go now!!

Gary.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

vanna said:


> Hi, Thats just where we are looking at going to. We have never ventured to Spain in the motorhome yet. Is it an easy route for a newbie to Spain?


Although I'm not 'expert' I have been down 3 Times & found that going via Rouen, down through Loire picking up the A75 is an easy route (calais to Benicassim approx 980miles) . . . others have done & prefer going more via the west coast of France & into the top of Spain & then down via Zaragossa ...I've not done it so can't comment but Autoroute works it out as slightly longer 1,150miles), I try to stay off pay motorways (which admittedly do save time) but I found that (most) of the main roads are dual carriageway & I can easily pull off them & find a (hopefully) safe overnight Aire in a small quiet village & back on the road again quite easily.
Although I want to get there, I'm not heavy footed on the gas pedal & around 250mile a day is enough for me (sometimes less) so Calais to Benicassim takes me 4 or 5 days, reading of all the thefts from travellers & fake police in Spain trying to pull you over is the bit that makes my bum pucker just a bit. I tend to take enough food,milk etc so I don't have to leave the van in supermarket car parks (which 99.9% of the time is quite safe) . . . I just don't like tempting fate :roll:


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Just be careful of the weather going through central France and down the A75, it gets very icy.

We're going to Portugal, probably get the tunnel 19th jan, but we'll go Rouen, Tours, Bordeaux, Irun, Burgos, Salamanca, because the coastal route is usually safer in the winter.


----------

